# Sneak preview of BBS RG-R....



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## 2K1Jettaz (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Anthony.L)*

Showoff!








Can't wait to see 'em in person


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (2K1Jettaz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Showoff!








Can't wait to see 'em in person[HR][/HR]​







What can I say?


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Anthony.L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Showoff!








Can't wait to see 'em in person







What can I say?[HR][/HR]​You suck.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (16vracer)*

Yeah, you suck alright. I LOVE these rims!!! Where did you get them? How much? What do they weigh?????


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*COPY-PASTE for you....*

16-17 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RGR $439.00 
18-19 LBS 
18X8.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RGR 539.00 
17X8 5-112 ET35 BBS RGR 449.00
18X8 5-112 ET32 BBS RGR 539.00 
First shipment is sold out
17X7 4-100 ET38 BBS RGR $429.00 
Arriving end of April


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: COPY-PASTE for you.... (pyce)*

18lbs 18x8.5


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: COPY-PASTE for you.... (pyce)*

I just lost control of all bodily functions
I want


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: COPY-PASTE for you.... (Anthony.L)*

is this the one that is available in black diamond? Is that the color of the pictures you have? Thanks!


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: COPY-PASTE for you.... (jaybert)*

Yes, DBK finish (Black Diamond).


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: COPY-PASTE for you.... (Anthony.L)*

oh my.... im speachless...
thats some coin... where can you order them?


----------



## vr6 power (May 25, 2000)

*Re: COPY-PASTE for you.... (nimbusgti)*

perfect!


----------



## 2K1Jettaz (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: COPY-PASTE for you.... (vr6 power)*

Those wheels need tires..............


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Anthony.L)*

I had been wondering when they were gonna get those released....I saw them at the DC gran prix last year and was all over the rep about getting a set.


----------



## rbento11 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (BryanH)*

id kill for those....by the way, whats your address?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Anthony.L)*

Delectable.


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (16vracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You suck.[HR][/HR]​I concur!


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Anthony.L)*

damn those beautiful center caps


----------



## vr6 power (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (kyokoris)*

so when do they go on??????
can't wait to see on your ride. i want to get these for my future r32. how much were they if i can ask? where you get?


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (vr6 power)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so when do they go on??????
can't wait to see on your ride. i want to get these for my future r32. how much were they if i can ask? where you get?[HR][/HR]​Tires when all said and done will cost $1000. Maybe next month, I just don't have the motivation right now during the winter.


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Anthony.L)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bedes (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (MikekiM)*

I just put my left kidney and half my liver for sale on Ebay..


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (bedes)*

Where did you get these?


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (KrazeeKorrado13)*

me likey


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (vr6jetta)*

Those are some of the nicest rims I have seen! The color is crazy! What is it, they look kinda bluish or grey.
Not a flame or anything, but can someone answer me a question? Why are forged BBS wheels so heavy? They seem to weigh similar to cast BBS wheels. Eric, anybody? If I'm spending a BIG chunk of change on wheels they better be hot (which these DEFINITELY are) and very light.


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (6cylVWguy)*

Please tell me you are putting SO3's on those Anthony.


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (hndaklr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Please tell me you are putting SO3's on those Anthony.[HR][/HR]​Not even worthy, S03s are tanks. I'm putting on Pirelli Pzero Nero.


----------



## 2K1Jettaz (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Anthony.L)*

Put something on those things, then show off!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Anthony.L)*

In my opinion, the most beautiful wheel on the market right now. Congrats Anthony! Can't wait to see them on your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... ([email protected])*


















































here pics of my car


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (bugzy)*

looking good... suggestion i dont see any wheel locks there. I hope you plan on getting some. You never know who might be looking...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (bugzy)*

I'm just not feelin' 'em in the pics of them mounted on cars...


----------



## SonicVw (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm just not feelin' 'em in the pics of them mounted on cars...[HR][/HR]​Ummm, why don't you?


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Anthony.L)*

I'm drooling!
I don't suppose you happen to know if those BBS RG-Rs will be available in 5 x 112.3mm (5 x 4.5") bolt pattern for Lexus do you?
I want those wheels for my SC430 in 18"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (ceboyd)*

Nice nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

Good picks!
Thanks for being one of the few people that "pulled the trigger" for a set from the first shipment into the US.
BTW- the tire bead seat of this wheel is "killer". On the 8.5" width and SO3 225mm section width, they have a smooth radius on the backside, no pronounced curbguard buldge (perfect for MK IV coilover clearance) and on the front the curbguard fits correctly.
Matt


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Sneak preview of BBS RG-R.... (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm just not feelin' 'em in the pics of them mounted on cars...[HR][/HR]​Hmm, I have to agree. It looks to me that the tires we've seen mounted so far aren't low-profile enough. It looks like people are mounting winter tires on these things, no?


----------

